# File and Printer sharing over 2 routers



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

ok heres my situation, we have 2 windows xp home edtion computer. Ok we have a Linksys and a Dlink router. The Dlink router that is hardwire only connects to the modem,the linksys plugs to the DLink and it allows wireless connection. Ok we have a computer that wirelessly connects to the linksys and another pc connects hardwired to the Dlink and it is the one with the printer, I have tried to network the two computer so the wireless one can print but the wireless one is not finding the hardwired computer. Please tell me what to do.


----------



## bals_gadda (Jul 30, 2005)

detail the IP addresses and sharing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect it's how you connected the two routers.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

